# Something for motion sickness anybody



## hogjaw (Jun 14, 2012)

Yes it plagues me to some degree no matter how smooth it sails.

Last trip we got in a storm with 70mph winds and 4 or 5 hours and oh me I got all of the meds out and starting taking.

Done the patch - can't can't because I saw squirrels in hotel room afterwards 

Some recently mentioned bracelets (that have no med) new to me.

The meclazine, bonine along with a pill for nausea work fairly good until I get back to land - and the all poof breaks looks for the balance.

Went to ent and had tests run recently and all is normal.

Have one what is a wonder drug for me at least, diazepam - think it's valium. One a day is all I've needed and have taken a total of 8 to 10 to get back on solid ground again. Now that knocks out the motion sensation within 2 hours. ENT described how it worked between the ear/brain and frowned on using it.

But, for the October 5 dayer, it may be my choice to be able to enjoy. Wife, MIL, son and his family are going.

Hope we have good time.

Any new remedies you've tried and worked I'm open for suggestions.

Best Regards all,


----------



## JustinThyme (Jun 17, 2013)

First time I have ever heard of Diazepam used for motion sickness. I cant remember what it was they had on the cruise ship that I had to give to the wifey (Sister and Brother in law who was ex Navy also took it) but it worked. Ive never been seasick a day in my life, heavy seas just makes me irritable from getting jostled around and not being able to sleep. I do use Diazepam for a sleep aid though. My fluctuating work schedule throws my sleep pattern off and if its gets pushed too far Ill go for days with no sleep and this is the only thing that worked. Went to a sleep study and ended up pulling the probes off my head and walking out after cursing the woman who was conducting it. She yelled at me saying that they couldn't do a sleep study if I didn't go to sleep. Look you stupid *&^%@$%&^*, I'm here because I CANT sleep! Tried everything on the market for sleep and none of it worked. One 10mg Diazepam and 30 minutes later I'm sawing logs! Had one female physician that gave me a hard time about it telling me its addicting and that I needed to find another profession. I threw it right back at her and her answer was that she had too much time invested in her profession...duh huh! I dont see how I am addicted as a 90 supply generally last me 6 months to a year. I only take it when I cant sleep.

Steer clear of the stogies when at sea. They seem to provoke a puke attack. When I was in the USN I was mean to the barfers, when I saw someone green around the gills I would stoke of one of the gnarly homemade sticks I picked up in Honduras for $2/100. Instant results! Had a chief that I still for the life of me couldn't figure out why he joined the navy let alone stayed in. That guy would start puking as soon as the mooring lines were cast off. Once when we were deployed they were running low on the patches and called everyone who depended on them down to sickbay so they could distribute what was left. He had the bawlz to come into my workspace to get me a ration of sh!t and made the mistake of leaving his box of patches on my desk. Needless to say that box went for a swim about halfway across the North Atlantinc in the winter, very rough seas. Some get it worse than others. When I went to meet my ship for the first time it was in the Mediterranean. I had to fly onto a carrier then catch a chopper to the destroyer. I went down a ladder on the carrier and there was a guy sitting on a 5 gal bucket with another in front of him sick as a dog. I asked what was wrong and he said he was seasick.....on a carrier! What makes that funny is when I left my ship 4 years later I flew off on a chopper to the same ship to be airlifted back to the states. Down the same ladder sat the same guy still puking into a bucket. I was like damn dude, you been sitting here puking for 4 years?


----------



## BadBeerBreath (Oct 14, 2013)

Ginger is great for nausea. It's available in powder or capsules, or if you can handle chewing on a bit of it even better.


----------



## DanTheSmoker (Nov 24, 2013)

+1 on the ginger. I was going to say diazepam but you already know about. I did see some people with the bracelet on my last cruise don't know what it's called but I overheard some people saying they swear by it. Personally I think it was all in their head but I'm like @JustinThyme never got sick in my life, I actually prefer a little motion especially when I'm sleeping. Feels nice. Good luck


----------



## Emperor Zurg (May 6, 2013)

sipping on a Vernors helps a lot for me - the ginger plus the fizzy seems to take the edge off.

As far as drugs, have you tried dramamine?


----------



## LGHT (Oct 12, 2009)

I spend about 20 days a year on Tuna boats over several trips and I often get sea sick. I tried ginger, soda and other things, but it only helps never prevents.

The only thing that has worked other than the patch was Meclizine: I hate how I feel on the patch so it's all I use now. Meclizine used to be a prescription only med, until it lost out due to the popularity of the patch. As a result they decreased the potency and now sell it over the counter, but in 25mg instead of the 50mg. So just take take 2 at a time. The key is you have to "load up" so the it's in your system prior and during your trip. I would start taking 2 twice a day 2 days before my trip. Then 2 more the day before and 2 more the day I board. I then take 2 on the boat in the mornings with coffee and a lite breakfast and haven't gotten sea sick in some time. If I start feeling a little green I take a couple more. If you can find it the chewable version seems to get in your system really fast if you just dissolve it under your tongue. Keep in mind I'm tuna fishing from a 60-80' boat in 4-6' swells for 3-4 days at a time.

Here is some info from wikipedia:

_Meclizine is a first-generation antihistamine of the piperazine class. It is structurally and pharmacologically similar to buclizine, cyclizine, and hydroxyzine, but has a shorter half-life of six hours compared to cyclizine and hydroxyzine with about 20 hours (though half-life should not be confused with frequency of duration). It is used as an antivertigo/antiemetic agent, specifically in the prevention and treatment of nausea, vomiting, and dizziness associated with motion sickness.[3] Meclizine is sometimes combined with opioids, especially ones of the open-chain class like methadone, dextropropoxyphene, and dipipanone (originally combined with meclizine's parent drug cyclizine, the brand name of this combination is Diconal)._


----------



## rjwillow (Jan 15, 2014)

+1 on Meclizine... I don't need it, but my brother in law does. They actually gave him a shot (I think) of it on a cruise because he was making a mess all over the place. Next day he was fine and took 2 pils a day. We were able to enjoy the rest of the cruise...No, it's not Mescaline...  Although, the patch might as well be mesc or acid. It's scopalomine which is just as psychotropic or psychedelic as LSD in large or continued doses. After a 7 day cruise on my honeymoon, I was able to take the patch off. We went to Disney and I started having a bad trip/anxiety attack with mickey not 10 feet away from us...  How much does that suck... ")
I didn't even need it to begin with but I didn't want to spoil the HM...


----------



## SeanTheEvans (Dec 13, 2013)

+1 on dramamine, it's easy if it works. Not sure what the wrist thing is called, but my brother used to get motion sickness in the car as a kid, and we used Dramamine until we found out about the wrist things. It was like a concert type wrist band, laminated plastic, with some strange half bead on the inside that sits on your wrist. It worked for my brother, but that's as close to personal experience as I have for you. Best of luck!


----------



## hogjaw (Jun 14, 2012)

Also had a bad experience with the patch. Once back to the motel laid down and looking at mirror reflecting on a coat hanger in closet, it turned in to a squirrel. Found two squirrels under A/C unit. 

Called front desk and told them and they sent two large hulks with long flash lights to check out. One guy did come in and look around and the other stood in doorway. 

After they left, went to a Walgreen's and talked with a pharmacist about the episode and he said don't use it anymore, you've had a reaction which is not uncommon for some.

My wife almost went to pieces during all of this.

On the last cruise, we were on 10th floor, front of ship, and was not bothered too much with the M/S using the otc dramamine.


----------



## Sleveen (Mar 26, 2013)

Not a remedy but a couple of tips. Always keep something in your stomach....saltines or dry toast is good. If you can feel the ship then go with it. Don't try to keep walking in a straight line, if the ship rolls to port then relax and walk with it. You'll be surprised how less tiring it is. And, EVERYONE, in my opinion, gets seasick. 30 years in the navy and every first day out we would pipe the ship down because everyone would feel a little tired (basically the first sign of seasickness). Every cruise I've been on, once the departure is completed you'll see fewer and fewer people around. They feel a little tired and go to their cabin.


----------



## Indy-hp (Feb 22, 2014)

I used to race big boats offshore and have a fairly strong stomach. Ginger Snaps are good if its too late for meds.

Bonine works best for my wife, who gets nauseous in 2' seas without it. When we go on scuba diving trips, she takes a half pill with breakfast and is good for the whole day. 

The sea bands (wrist bands with pressure point studs) didn't work at all for her. Dramamine doesn't last very long and makes me very drowsy. If the patch works for you but gives you halucinations, try cutting it in half.


----------



## 455 Punch (Nov 24, 2013)

Alcohol. Seriously. Before you get on board and during. Not stupid drunk mind you, but medicated with one or two drinks in your system, and intake hourly equal to your metabolism. For me it was beer. About 1 to 1.5 per hour. I don't drink anymore, but when I did, that was slow for me!

I'm sure you've heard about making sure to watch the horizon often, dont stare down or read (and don't go below and lay down).

Also, stay standing and "ride" the vessel like its a surf board. Move with the boat.

Also, believe it or not, eating and keeping a fuller stomach helped me.

The worst seas I'd ever seen on a fishing trip with me and 7 buddies, and a captain. Only 3 of us did not get sick...the capt, one friend who used to work on an offshore rig, and me. Beers and sandwiches...


----------



## hogjaw (Jun 14, 2012)

Sickest I've been was when I booked an inside room. Took some 3 plus months to get over.

If I can't see outside, I don't fly or cruise. Horizon sure does help - I'll remember keeping a fuller stomach. I don't drink so alcohol is out for me.

Went to ENT and he didn't think the diazepam was a good solution. However, within a couple of hours after taking one the vertigo is almost gone. ENT said it shuts down the nerve between the inner ear and brain - telling the brain everything is ok.

I can lay on right side and that helps. Doctors said that tells them problem is in the left ear and particles within the canal are falling downward to rest. They tell me it's like a water pipe that accumulates particles that suddenly break free causing the vertigo. 

Appreciate your comments. Thanks.


----------



## Mitch (Oct 2, 2009)

it has been said a lot, GINGER

amazing results with it


----------



## hogjaw (Jun 14, 2012)

Mitch said:


> it has been said a lot, GINGER
> 
> amazing results with it


I will certainly try it for sure. Is this to be taken daily, or just prior to travel?

Thanks.


----------



## Mitch (Oct 2, 2009)

take it 15-30 minutes prior to travel as often as needed.


----------



## Gdaddy (Sep 20, 2012)

JustinThyme said:


> First time I have ever heard of Diazepam used for motion sickness. I cant remember what it was they had on the cruise ship that I had to give to the wifey (Sister and Brother in law who was ex Navy also took it) but it worked. Ive never been seasick a day in my life, heavy seas just makes me irritable from getting jostled around and not being able to sleep. I do use Diazepam for a sleep aid though. My fluctuating work schedule throws my sleep pattern off and if its gets pushed too far Ill go for days with no sleep and this is the only thing that worked. Went to a sleep study and ended up pulling the probes off my head and walking out after cursing the woman who was conducting it. She yelled at me saying that they couldn't do a sleep study if I didn't go to sleep. Look you stupid *&^%@$%&^*, I'm here because I CANT sleep! Tried everything on the market for sleep and none of it worked. One 10mg Diazepam and 30 minutes later I'm sawing logs! Had one female physician that gave me a hard time about it telling me its addicting and that I needed to find another profession. I threw it right back at her and her answer was that she had too much time invested in her profession...duh huh! I dont see how I am addicted as a 90 supply generally last me 6 months to a year. I only take it when I cant sleep.
> 
> Steer clear of the stogies when at sea. They seem to provoke a puke attack. When I was in the USN I was mean to the barfers, when I saw someone green around the gills I would stoke of one of the gnarly homemade sticks I picked up in Honduras for $2/100. Instant results! Had a chief that I still for the life of me couldn't figure out why he joined the navy let alone stayed in. That guy would start puking as soon as the mooring lines were cast off. Once when we were deployed they were running low on the patches and called everyone who depended on them down to sickbay so they could distribute what was left. He had the bawlz to come into my workspace to get me a ration of sh!t and made the mistake of leaving his box of patches on my desk. Needless to say that box went for a swim about halfway across the North Atlantinc in the winter, very rough seas. Some get it worse than others. When I went to meet my ship for the first time it was in the Mediterranean. I had to fly onto a carrier then catch a chopper to the destroyer. I went down a ladder on the carrier and there was a guy sitting on a 5 gal bucket with another in front of him sick as a dog. I asked what was wrong and he said he was seasick.....on a carrier! What makes that funny is when I left my ship 4 years later I flew off on a chopper to the same ship to be airlifted back to the states. Down the same ladder sat the same guy still puking into a bucket. I was like damn dude, you been sitting here puking for 4 years?


Sounds like your proud of your lack of compassion for those stricken with this illness.


----------



## louwags (May 17, 2014)

Big plus on fresh ginger. It's pretty strong to the taste, though, so be ready to swish out your mouth with water if you dislike the taste of it. 

As a last resort, use ginger ale but make sure it's the Canada Dry. It has the most real ginger in it.

Good luck to ya.

--Wag--


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

hogjaw said:


> Yes it plagues me to some degree no matter how smooth it sails.
> 
> Last trip we got in a storm with 70mph winds and 4 or 5 hours and oh me I got all of the meds out and starting taking.
> 
> ...


My daughter used to have motion sickness when she was younger. We used all of these medications with some success. Dramamine, Meclizine , diphenhydramine (commonly known as Benadryl). Out of the bunch good old Dramamine worked the best as i recall. Believe it or not a lot of it is caused by suggestion you believe you will get sick and you do. I feel for you as i watched my daughter suffer for years. Don't think about it and enjoy the time with your family some Benadryl and a cocktail will relax you enough to sleep at night.


----------



## Hermit (Aug 5, 2008)

Bonine


----------



## hogjaw (Jun 14, 2012)

Emperor Zurg said:


> sipping on a Vernors helps a lot for me - the ginger plus the fizzy seems to take the edge off.
> 
> As far as drugs, have you tried dramamine?


Yes, keep it on me.

Thanks


----------



## hogjaw (Jun 14, 2012)

Thanks all for taking the time to read and post.

Best to each of you.


----------



## 11GTCS (May 20, 2014)

I also agree with the ginger. I used to race keelboats, and we hit some big swells. Never bothered me, but the helmsman swore by it and and drank ginger ale like a trooper (well, it had dark rum in it too, but I digress ) so yeah! Dark and stormies work great, there's a reason they're named that!


----------



## bigLuke5595 (May 22, 2014)

I had motion sickness bad when I was a kiddy, but every time my grosvater Klaus took us out on his boat he would make me drink some Jagermeister when I was feeling ill. It worked like a charm. I researched it and found out that Jager was originally folk medicine used to treat many different things. I have no idea if Jager treats motion sickness, but my grandpappy definitely thought so. Then again, he followed much of the old German ways so it could easily be the placebo effect of me thinking it works xD


----------



## scrouds (Mar 29, 2014)

Ginger didn't work for me. I don't feel it too bad, but it can get me on a boat or working on my back like under a sink, and I feel it for a up to a week afterwards. This last time, regular dramimine worked for me to keep the swirly feeling at bay.

GF gets it pretty bad and swears by dramimine, perfect for a plane trip where she can sleep anyways.

There are many different pathways a drug can work to help motion sickness. Check out this list: Antiemetic - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Interesting that ginger would be the only non-prescription method to use the 5-HT3 receptor antagonist pathway, most of the OTC drugs are antihistamines.

Also didn't realize that dramimine is just benadryl with a stimulant added to it to make it a little less drowsy.


----------

